# the human body



## The Naturalist

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The amazing human body
Scroll down to learn these amazing facts............

It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach. 

One human hair can support 6.6 #. 

The average man's penis is two times the length of his thumb. 

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete. 

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's. 

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet. 

Women blink twice as often as men. 

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain. 

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still. 

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it.



Women will be finished reading this by now. 
Men are still busy checking their thumbs. 




:lol: :O||: :O||:


----------



## k2muskie

:lol: :lol: 

_(O)_ :O||: _(O)_


----------



## .45

-_O- -_O- 

I never expected that out of you !!


----------



## sawsman

:rotfl: 

I always thought my thumbs looked un-naturally long.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

So that's why I've always been so good at hitchhiking! :O||:


----------



## stillhunterman

-_O- :O||: 

Haha! Thanks! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## The Naturalist

.45 said:


> -_O- -_O-
> 
> I never expected that out of you !!


  :lol: 


sawsman said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> I always thought my thumbs looked un-naturally long.


I expected a few thumb comments :lol:


----------



## KennyC

So 2x's thumb length is correct. Hmmmm. I was short changed then on the thumb size. Ha!    OOO°)OO


----------



## Bax*

My thumb is crooked


----------



## Blake

Thumb up for you guy. Much interesting information, you made me laugh.Now women will see the size of man's thumb before friendship.


----------



## Al Hansen

Blake said:


> Thumb up for you guy. Much interesting information, you made me laugh.Now women will see the size of man's thumb before friendship.


Blake: you type with an accent bro. Where do you hail from ?


----------



## stillhunterman

Al Hansen said:


> Blake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb up for you guy. Much interesting information, you made me laugh.Now women will see the size of man's thumb before friendship.
> 
> 
> 
> Blake: you type with an accent bro. Where do you hail from ?
Click to expand...

Geeze Al, I can see his accent pretty clearly! Definately French! 8)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

:lol: I think Pakistani. :O•-: o-||


----------

